
Why Rio diving pool turned GREEN is finally revealed as games bosses come clean - ourmandave
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/rio-olympics-diving-pool-turned-8630651
======
tracker1
On the one hand, it's disappointing to see how this is all going down, it's a
bit of a shame for Rio...

On the other, considering the litigious nature of the IOC and just how overtly
controlling they are over the cities they come into, I don't mind seeing them
get a bit of a black eye.

